# Newbie - heat transfer on polyester



## lancert (Sep 4, 2012)

sorry i posted this on another subforum here before realizing there was another forum just for heat transfer questions.

First of all thank you for having this forum. I am new to all this so here goes : 


My kids play soccer and they all wanted some new patches on their shoulders for their uniforms. Their uniforms are made of polyester.

So what we did is make our own patches out of iron on paper. We bought some cotton twill from the store, found a image online and reversed it and printed on the iron on printer paper, and ironed it onto the cotton twill. 

So this cotton twill had the image and we used the fabric 'no sitch' glue and glued it onto their uniforms. Just great right! Well it was fine until we had to wash the uniforms. What happened was during washing the patches came off and left a gluey residue onto the shoulder which took me forever to clean off.

So my questions to the forum in needing help : 

1.Is there another inexpensive way to make patches other than the iron on transfer method I used?
2.For patches onto polyester, I guess the fabric glue does not work well? I used fabric glue for my son's boy scout uniforms and had no problems. But those are on his sturdy uniform, not the flimsly polyester.
3.If I go with the current method, if I sew on the patch to the shoulder instead of gluing it, will it stay on during wash or it all depends on how it's sewn? I may go to a professional store to get them sown but thought I'd get some tips for the experts on here first.

Thank you!a


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

lancert said:


> sorry i posted this on another subforum here before realizing there was another forum just for heat transfer questions.
> 
> First of all thank you for having this forum. I am new to all this so here goes :
> 
> ...


Iron on will not adhesive will not stay on polyester unless it is made for polyester. Use satin stitch if you have a sewing machine that have the stitch option. It looks professional and prevent the patch from fraying. Otherwise use zigzag stitch. You may still have to use fabric adhesive to keep the patch from moving while it is being stitched. You can get fabric glue stick from the fabric store. Or hand baste the patch to hold it in place. Stitch with sewing machine then remove basting stitch.


----------

